# 5 weeks postpartum, fully breastfeeding and menstruating?



## ilex (Apr 30, 2002)

My sister just told me today that she got her period yesterday. She is five weeks postpartum and is fully breastfeeding. She said it is normal period blood, but she has no cramping...she hasn't been bleeding for about three weeks from the birth. This sounded really odd to me, so I thought I would ask here.







Anyone have this happen? Could it be something else entirely? She said she is going to call the midwife tomorrow, but any thoughts would be great.


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Any bleeding prior to six weeks postpartum is considered lochia - after birth bleeding, and not a true menstrual period. Sometimes it can stop and restart, especially if she's suddenly resumed more physical activities.


----------



## cosmotion (Jan 21, 2007)

yerp, it happened to me,

and then it went away and hasn't returned since...


----------



## Tiny_Dancer (May 18, 2007)

Same thing happened to me!!! I was almost 6 wks pp, and round the clock breastfeeding and got my real period back. It was perfectly regular after that each month, right on time even though I was exclusively breastfeeding. My midwife said it was not real common but she wasn't surprised by it.


----------



## Momalea (Dec 29, 2002)

I had a few days of bleeding around 5 weeks pp after having none for a couple of weeks. Lasted a few days then no more until ds was 9 months old.


----------



## Trillian (Nov 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tiny_Dancer* 
Same thing happened to me!!! I was almost 6 wks pp, and round the clock breastfeeding and got my real period back. It was perfectly regular after that each month, right on time even though I was exclusively breastfeeding.

Same here. I was so disappointed! But it does happen.


----------



## angel_miette (Jul 25, 2007)

My oldest daughter is six now, but I was exclusively breastfeeding and got my first period between 6 and 8 weeks after she was born and then had it regularly every month after that. I guess that's why they say breastfeeding isn't full proof birth control.







My newborn is just a bit over 6 weeks, so I'm just waiting to see if it happens again. Personally I'd be happy if it doesn't. My first was also sleeping about 5 to 6 hours a night too, the newborn she is awake every 3 hours... 4 if I'm real lucky. So maybe it has to do with how sleep deprived you are along with hormones. But I'm not sure, just a thought.

Angel Miette


----------



## Flower of Bliss (Jun 13, 2006)

Check out these links: http://parenting.ivillage.com/newbor...,,3x75,00.html
http://www.kellymom.com/bf/normal/fertility.html

I don't usually use ivillage as a resource, but it was link from the Kellymom site, which I trust. The link seemed quite relevant.

HTH,
Sage


----------



## Meg_s (Apr 13, 2006)

I got my period at 5 weeks. I stopped bleeding around three, felt as if I was ovulating.... crazy insane sex drive, then yay.. cramps and a period. I'm EBF the new baby and still nursing a toddler as well.

With my first son I got my perod at 8 weeks, right after the lochia stopped.


----------

